# What the #@!*? is this?



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

snail eggs.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> snail eggs.


Yep, LMAO! Depends on how you look at it, it might be a good or bad thing like algae is.

Unless you found a new type of algae, its definately snail eggs. That's a really big mass of eggs though.....2 inches in diameter? Something larger than a typical ramshorn that's for sure as ramshorn egg masses are usually only 0.5"~.


----------



## Avalon (Aug 14, 2004)

Sounds like snail eggs to me as well. 2" across? :icon_eek: I think some snails were having an orgy or something. :hihi: Birds of a feather...


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

To the OP, does it look sorta like this?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/turtblu/1738764801/


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think they're snail eggs. I have some horned nerite snails but I don't think this is their eggs sack. You've gotta see this thing. The thing on my pleco cave is in a tank without horned nerites and this thing looks like a bleached sea urchin or jelly fish glued to my pleco cave. It has a very rough and dry texture and it's white. It has these grooves coming out from the center which divides it up into pie sections. When it's on the plants it looks like white snot. the texture is so weird, it's the opposite of slimy!

This thing is weird.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

A picture would be worth a thousand words here lol.

Maybe its fungus, but I don't recall a fungus with little dots in it.....

I don't believe they're pleco eggs either.


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry no pics available at this time. I just looked at it again and it does not appear to contain seeds, it looks like little spores(tiny holes) like something has been expelled from them. It's very thin, milky white, it almost resembles a fossil. It feels like soft wet sandpaper. Very bizarre.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Can you search online for a similar looking sample?

Stop describing it, you're making me too curious now hahaha.
Mystery of cliner's tank :eek5:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

like this?








you might have fresh water sponge in your tank.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

WAIT there is such thing as a fresh water sponge?? this thing sounds awesome!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yup, there is such a thing. It surprised me when I heard of it too.

a close up









There are many species and will look different.


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like a sponge to me, don't let it have any contact with air. It's actually quite rare to have FW sponges surviving. You really need good water conditions for it to survive


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

THat's It!!!!!!!! Who knew????? It looks exactly like the one in mrgreen's first response. Very flat, off-white...spongey! 

Thanks for all the responses. I was so darn curious!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you can try to grow it. I guess you an squirt liquid fry food directly at it once in awhile for they are filter feeders.

I think this species will grow into a irregular mass as it matures.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

try feeding it some dead algae too (grow in a bucket outside then boil to kill), since it might be herbavorous.
idk, just a suggestion. i know nothing about sponges.


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

:bounce: A SPONGE???? Now that's worth a picture!


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

if you don't want it I'll buy a chunk =)


----------

